# Bikepark Karlsruhe



## Raven761 (10. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin seit einiger Zeit beim MTB-Club Karlsruhe e.V. und habe in Kooperation mit anderen Mitgliedern einen offiziellen Bikepark in Rüppurr auf die Beine gestellt. 

Auf einer Fläche von ca. 50x30m sind eine Dirtline und zwei Rundparcoure entstanden. Mit Baggern und dem ganzen drum herum haben wir die Hügel aufgeschüttet und meiner Meinung nach was ganz ordentliches auf die Beine gestellt. Außerdem ist eine Fläche für einen Pumptrack angelegt worden, der noch gebaut werden soll.

Leider ist es so, dass der Park noch nicht befahrbar ist, weil der Feinschliff fehlt. Das liegt daran, weil wir es bisher nicht hinbekommen haben die Massen anzuziehen, die sich wirklich an dem Projekt beteiligen und die Schauffeln schwingen wollen. Da wir ein Verein sind, stehen uns wirklich sehr viele Möglichkeiten und auch genug Geld zur Verfügung, um einen super Park aufzubauen. Aber ohne Helfern geht es leider überhaupt nicht voran!

Deshalb wende ich mich hier an die Community und hoffe einige Leute neugierig zu machen. Lasst euch bitte nicht davon abschrecken, dass der Bikepark von einem Club ist. Es ist zwar so, dass man für eine "Fahrgenehmigung" auf dem Park Mitglied sein muss, allerdings halten sich die Mitgliedsbeiträge wirklich im Rahmen und sprengen auf keinen Fall den Geldbeutel. Die Gegenleistung dafür ist enorm!

Also, falls ihr Lust habt mal vorbeizukommen oder wenn ihr mehr Informationen zu dem Thema lesen wollt, dann schaut doch einfach mal unter 
*
http://www.bikepark-karlsruhe.dehttp://www.bikepark-karlsruhe.de*

oder auf der Facebook-Seite: 
*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikepark-Karlsruhe/219102044807811*

vorbei.

Am kommenden Samstag, den 12.11. ist ab 10 Uhr auch eine Kennenlernrunde mit anschließendem Shapen angesagt. Wir haben genug Werkzeug (Schauffeln, Spaten, Walze, Schubkarren, ...) und auch Handschuhe zur Verfügung. Zur Stärkung wird auch kostenlos für Essen und trinken gesorgt! Ich würde mich freuen euch dort anzutreffen 

Ride on,
Pascal


----------



## Raven761 (13. November 2011)

Hallo an alle Neugierigen,

der äußere Parcour ist gestern zur Hälfte fertig geworden und ist befahrbar. Uns fehlt noch ein Tag und ein paar helfende, um den Rest fertig zu machen. Wer also mitshapen möchte, meldet sich einfach hier! 

*Wer Lust hat, kann auf eigene Gefahr gerne mal dort vorbeischauen und fahren!
*

Ride on,
Pascal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (14. November 2011)

Hi,

ich war heute mal kurz dort und bin ein paar Runden gefahren. Ist wirklich gut geworden und man sieht dass eine Menge Arbeit und Herzblut drin steckt . Beim nächsten mal bin ich vielleicht dabei

Grüße


----------



## Raven761 (14. November 2011)

Das freut mich! Weiter so, die Bahn will eben gedrückt werden 

*Am Mittwoch und Donnerstag ab 12h* finden wir uns spontan dort ein und shapen weiter! Wer Testfahrer sein möchte, kann gern vorbeischauen ;-)


----------



## Sneakpreview (5. März 2012)

Hey,

ist in dem Thrad noch jemand aktiv? Wie siehts denn aus mit dem Park?
Würde mein helfenden Hände gerne anbieten falls noch Bedarf besteht 
Freue mich auf Rückmeldung...

LG


----------



## Raven761 (5. März 2012)

Klar ist hier noch was los! Infos gibts unter www.bikepark-karlsruhe.de

Die Shapetermine sind auf Facebook auf unserer Seite zu finden. Zu finden hier:
https://www.facebook.com/#!/Bikepark.Karlsruhe


----------



## Raven761 (30. April 2012)

Hi,

ich wollte nochmal drauf aufmerksam machen, dass am kommenden Sonntag, den 6. Mai unser Bikepark in Karlsruhe eröffnet wird. Wer Lust hat zu kommen und seine Runden dort zu drehen ist herzlich eingeladen!
Parallel dazu findet wie jedes Jahr die MaiBike statt, wo es auch zu Essen und zu trinken und eine super Stimmung gibt 

In der Presse tauchen wir langsam auch auf. Rechts oben auf Seite 13:
http://issuu.com/boulevardbaden/doc..._karlsruhe_22042012?mode=window&pageNumber=13


----------



## Kraem (4. Juli 2012)

Hi!

Wohne jetzt schon etwas länger in Karlsruhe, hatte mein Bike aber leider immer in der Heimat..

Jetzt kommt mich nach den Prüfungen endlich mal mein Bruder mit unseren Rädern besuchen und wir wollten einen Tag nach Bad Wildbad und einen Tag mit unserem neu aufgebauten dirtbike mal sehen wie es sich auf nem pumptrack fährt, da wir eigtl. eher downhill fahren 
Vorallem wollte ich es mir angucken, weil ich überlege für 1 oder 2 Semester mal das Bike nach Karlsruhe zu holen 

Ist also am Samstag den 21.7 zufällig jemand am Bikepark Karlsruhe am Start, der uns mal die Örtlichkeiten zeigen kann?  Und was kostet der Spass denn an Eintritt? 

LG


----------



## Stricherjunge (4. Juli 2012)

Hey,
ob am 21.07 jemand da ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, eventuell mal auf der Facebookseite nachschauen, da stehen eigentlich immer die aktuellsten Informationen.
Eintritt in dem Sinne kostet es keinen. Aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen ist die Benutzung offiziell nur für Mitglieder gestattet.
Probefahren ist aber auch ohne Mitgliedschaft möglich und neue Gesichter sind willkommen.
Achja, Helm bitte nicht vergessen. Ich sage immer: "You can die! ...even on a Pumptrack. 

Grüße Moritz


----------



## Kraem (4. Juli 2012)

Das hört sich doch super an  
Mit Mitgliedschaft wäre ja kein Problem, wenn ich mein Bike dann wirklich hier her holen, und Helm ist klar


----------



## Stricherjunge (4. Juli 2012)

Am besten sowohl Dirtbike als auch Downhillbike hier haben, bergab kann man ja hier auch schön fahren. Im Verein sind auch ein paar Leute die immer in Wildbad moschen gehen.

Grüße
Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraem (5. Juli 2012)

Würde ich auch sehr gerne so machen, aber komme leider aus NRW und da ich kein Auto hab ist es n bisschen schwer das bike immer mit hin und her zu nehmen  
Will da ja schließlich auch immer fahren wenn ich zuhause bin


----------



## Stricherjunge (5. Juli 2012)

NRW kann bergab natürlich einiges


----------



## Kraem (5. Juli 2012)

Eben  Deswegen gefällt mir halt die Lösung mit dem Downhiller zuhause und dem Dirtbike hier ganz gut


----------



## Kraem (16. Juli 2012)

Termin hat sich jetzt von Samstag auf Freitag geändert. Weiss da evtl. schon jemand ob er da ist? 
Ich wollte auch auf der Facebookseite was posten um nachzufragen ob jemand da ist, aber irgendwie verschwindet mein Post sofort wieder, weiss jemand warum?


----------



## Stricherjunge (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, es tut sich wieder was im Bikepark.
Wer uns ein bisschen helfen und fahren möchte kommt einfach morgen 26.07.2012 17 Uhr zum Bikepark.

Viele Grüße vom Bikepark Karlsruhe Team


----------



## Stricherjunge (15. August 2012)

Der Bikepark entwickelt sich, wer Lust hat zu helfen kommt morgen Donnerstag 16.08. um 17 Uhr zum Bikepark Karlsruhe. Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack, was sich tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottrider01 (16. August 2012)

Hi ich fahre Freeride denkt ihr da kann ich auch fahren ich hab halt ein Freeridebike


----------



## Stricherjunge (16. August 2012)

Schwere Frage, wenn du trotz dem großen Federweg und vergleichsweise schlechtrollenden Reifen den nötigen Schwung bekommst um die Dinger zu springen dann sollte das schon gehen.

Und hier noch ein Verweis auf die FAQ

Grüße
Moritz


----------



## Scottrider01 (16. August 2012)

aha ok danke was führ arten sind die schanze


----------



## Stricherjunge (16. August 2012)

Leider kann ich nur raten, was du wissen willst.
Es handelt sich um eine Dirtjump-Anlange, entsprechend ist man mit Dirtbikes oder BMX am besten unterwegs.

Grüße
Moritz


----------



## Scottrider01 (16. August 2012)

ok danke ich kuk mal


----------



## *Souly* (26. August 2012)

Sehr nice! Ich werd mal vorbei schaun.

Wisst ihr ob es Richtung Stuttensee ein paar Dirts gibt? Ich brauch hier etwas zum bauen und fahren.

Ride on!


----------



## Stricherjunge (26. August 2012)

Richtung Stutensee? -Keine Ahnung.

Klar schau mal vorbei.
Und schau am besten mal bei Facebook rein, da stehen immer die wichtigen Informationen.

Grüße
Moritz


----------



## Stricherjunge (10. September 2012)

Wenn ihr wissen wollt, wie es bei uns mittlerweile aussieht schaut mal bei Freakyshots in die Alben rein.


----------



## Scottrider01 (21. September 2012)

cool ich überleg ob ich mal vorbei kommen soll


----------



## Kraem (23. Oktober 2012)

Fährt eigtl im Moment jemand aktiv Pumptrack? Hab jetzt endlich mal mein Bike in Karlsruhe und würde ganz gerne mal mit dem Pumptrack fahren loslegen, solange es das Wetter noch zulässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (23. Oktober 2012)

Moin,
bei gutem Wetter ist meistens jemand da.
Ich schau vielleicht morgen Nachmittag für ein paar Runden vorbei.

Jetzt solls kalt werden, der Regen lässt hoffentlich noch ein bisschen auf sich warten.


----------



## Kraem (24. Oktober 2012)

Wann bist du denn heute wenn da? 
War zwar grad beim Sport, aber bei dem Wetter muss man ja eigtl noch n paar Runden drehen


----------



## Stricherjunge (24. Oktober 2012)

Hey, bin mit nem Kumpel so ab halb vier draußen.


----------



## Kraem (24. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar, dann komm ich um 4 oder so auch mal rum  weisst du zufällig wie die Bahnhaltestelle heisst?

Habs schon. Tulpenstraße


----------



## Scottrider01 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde mal vorbei kommen ich weiss den weg aber nicht ich fahre mit der Bahn wo muss ich da aussteigen


----------



## Stricherjunge (24. Oktober 2012)

Bahnlinie S1/S11 Haltestelle Tulpenstraße. Schau mal in Google Maps und gib die Adresse Battstraße 85 ein. Dann solltest du hin finden.


----------



## Scottrider01 (24. Oktober 2012)

ich finde das nicht kannst du mir ne Wegbeschreibung schicken

danke


----------



## Stricherjunge (24. Oktober 2012)

http://goo.gl/maps/Yc0fB

In die Pedale treten musst du aber selber.


----------



## Scottrider01 (25. Oktober 2012)

OK danke ich komm dann mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (27. Oktober 2012)

Wintersaison!
 Mit der zunehmenden  Feuchtigkeit gerät der Boden in eine Kondition, in der ein Befahren nicht  mehr sinnvoll ist und dadurch sogar Schaden angerichtet werden kann.  Bitte gebt besondere Acht auf die jeweils aktuellen Bedingungen.
 Wir freuen uns schon auf den Dauerfrost, der wieder für einen ausreichend harten Boden sorgt.


----------



## Scottrider01 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hi ich war Heute mal da , wie sieht das aus muss man da sich wo anmelden oder wie geht das ?


----------



## Stricherjunge (27. Oktober 2012)

Da das Gelände momentan noch frei zugänglich ist, gibt es auch keine festen Zeiten oder Termine zu denen das fahren möglich ist.
Zu beachten ist allerdings, dass bei schlechter Witterung, also so wie jetzt, das befahren zu unterlassen ist.
Allgemein ist zu sagen, da es sich um das Vereinsgelände des Mountainbike Club Karlsruhe handelt ist die Regelung folgendermaßen:
Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder sind zum Probefahren willkommen, besteht danach ein Interesse an einer regelmäßigen Nutzen ist eine Mitgliedschaft im Verein aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen notwendig (Mitgliedsanträge und eine Übersicht über die Beiträge gibt es hier).
Es besteht eine Helmpflicht, das tragen von weiteren Protektoren ist empfohlen.
Die aktuellsten Informationen finden sich für gewöhnlich auf der öffentlichen Facebookseite.

Gruß Moritz


----------



## Scottrider01 (28. Oktober 2012)

OK cool danke wann seid ihr mal da das ich mal ein probe fahren machen könnte


----------



## Stricherjunge (28. Oktober 2012)

Sobald das Wetter wieder dementsprechend ist, d.h. trocken und ein bisschen wärmer.


----------



## Stricherjunge (30. Oktober 2012)

Tach, heute Mittag ist wahrscheinlich jemand da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottrider01 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi ist jemand morgen da


----------



## Stricherjunge (31. Oktober 2012)

Weiß ich leider nicht, ob heute jemand da ist.


----------



## Scottrider01 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hi kannst du mir einfach bitte bescheid sagen wenn du mal da bist


----------



## Stricherjunge (1. November 2012)

Hey,
heute ab 14 Uhr sind Leute da.

Ich weiß das leider selber immer nur sehr kurzfristig, wann ich hingehe. Am besten du postest mal was an die Pinnwand auf Facebook https://www.facebook.com/Bikepark.Karlsruhe (schreib einfach dazu Scotrider01 IBC, dann weiß ich Bescheid)
dann kann ich dir besser aktuelle Informationen liefern. Und du kannst dann auch mit anderen schreiben. Das meiste läuft über Facebook bei uns.

Grüße
Moritz


----------



## Scottrider01 (1. November 2012)

Ah OK danke


----------



## Stricherjunge (2. November 2012)

Hallo,
bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter sind wir morgen ab ca. 14 Uhr im Bikepark. Sonntag sind wir auch da, Uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Scottrider01 (2. November 2012)

Hi ,diese Woche schaffen wir es wahrscheinlich net mehr aber nächste Woche


----------



## Stricherjunge (6. März 2013)

Bald geht die Saison los!


----------



## shield (1. November 2013)

guten tag zusammen!
was is denn die lage? darf man generell einfach vorbeikommen? ist heute jemand da?


----------

